# What can I do?



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Hey, today i was cruising back from costco when some guy turned right in front of me, i had to jam on the brakes only to discover that i had to push the pedal all the way to the floor to get any kind of stopping force.

Is there anyway to improve the somewhat lackluster performance of the B12 stock brakes???

-Nick


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Bleeding the fluid and getting better pads is the least you can do(and the cheapest too).


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

It sounds as if you need to bleed your brakes...now! If you are pressing your pedal to the floor, then there must be some air in your system. Air = Bad.

While replacing your pads may sound like the obvious choice, s/s brake lines will offer superior pedal feel. S/S lines do not bulge under heavy hydraulic pressure like OEM lines do. While lines does not sound like a glamorous mod, it is certainly worthwhile.

Once you have decided to change the lines, go with Ate Super Blue brake fluid. Experience has shown that not only does it have superior boiling points, but also is very resistant to moisture absorption.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

GamblerZ said:


> *Once you have decided to change the lines, go with Ate Super Blue brake fluid. Experience has shown that not only does it have superior boiling points, but also is very resistant to moisture absorption. *


As always, YMMV but I don't see why everyone pays all this extra money for 'better' brake fluids... I use simple Castrol GTLMA from Pep Boys and it works fine for me. I didn't take any readings but last time I was at the track, I know I had my fluid pretty hot and the pedal was still pretty hard. The only time it dipped was after having to slam on the brakes when a stupid NSX driver decided to loop it in front of me at 80MPH and I had to come to a complete stop instantly! After that, I lost some pedal feel but I'd say that was an extreme case... with braking down from ~120-125 down to 65-70 twice per lap the brakes were still there consistantly!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2002)

If you are planning using better fluid, why not go straight to Motul? The specs for the newest Motul RBF 600 is 312C dry and 216C wet as compare to ATE Brake Fluid Super DOT 4 (for DOT 3 and 4) 260C dry and 180C wet.

HawaiianSentra


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2002)

HawaiianSentra said:


> *If you are planning using better fluid, why not go straight to Motul? The specs for the newest Motul RBF 600 is 312C dry and 216C wet as compare to ATE Brake Fluid Super DOT 4 (for DOT 3 and 4) 260C dry and 180C wet.*


*I* see no need. I change my fluid quite frequently and Motul would be a complete waste of my money. And I see no need to change fluid as Castrol GTLMA works just fine for me. Until the Castrol proves me otherwise, I'm going to stick with it


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2002)

Sorry Almera. I was talking to GamblerZ since he made the comment to change. Personally, I use Castrol too and it has been serving me well. I was just making to comment to GamblerZ that if you are going to spend the money for new fluid, don't go half way about it.

HawaiianSentra


----------

